# Shifter bushings?



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

One of the recommended upgrades for the Neon SRT-4 is to replace the stock shifter bushings with a set of Booger bushings which are almost a solid bushing, but not quite. anyways, the point it to improve shifts like getting in and out of gears and remove the slack that can come with the stock soft rubber bushings to get a more "connected" feel. While looking for a set, I was thinking about the Cruze. 

1) Does the cruze use similar shifting mechanisms as earlier FWD M/T cars
2) Would the Cruze benefit from a similar upgrade

I find that going into and out of gears feels very clunky. I've looked at XR's tranny fluid upgrade thread and I'm planning on doing it very soon. I'm hoping to see a big improvement in shift performance and feel, but if there's anything else I can do, I'd like to do it. Sometimes I've let the clutch out thinking the shifter was engaged when it in fact was not and ended up grinding the gears. This was normal daily driving so I wasn't doing anything different.



> Injection molded polyurethane with a proprietary molded-in lubricant. These are significantly stiffer than the stock bushings but are not a "solid" bushing. Provides more precise shift "feel" and more reliable shifting.





> The stock bushings on the shifter side and transmission side are made of soft rubber with holes drilled around the perimeter that allow flex. To remove the slack and give you a more 'connected' feel to the transmission I recommend replacing all 4 with Booger shifter bushings. They also make gear changes more precise which will make it easier to get in and out of gears without missing shifts. Many of our supporting vendors carry these and they're very easy to change.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Id be interested in this mod 

Should be cheap and easy.
Only a company will have to make them right? Don't think they are a universal piece.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Granted they are solid aluminum, but ddmworks makes them for the Sonic. I've emailed them to see if they will for the Cruze. So I am very interested in either semi or full solid bushings also.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Granted they are solid aluminum, but ddmworks makes them for the Sonic. I've emailed them to see if they will for the Cruze. So I am very interested in either semi or full solid bushings also.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


Let us know what they say.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I know a guy that could possibly make them out of poly like the neon ones. I'm think I'll look at the cruze and see what the shifter cable attachments are like.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so we have leads on getting the parts. Now, would they have any affect?


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

It should help transfer all the shifting forces to the arm, which should speed up the shift. This is assuming the cables have bushings already in them. They can squish during shifts and not move the pieces in the trans right away. Really do not think it will remove any notchiness in shifting, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Let us know what they say.


Will do, I emailed over the weekend so ill give them another few days and shoot another one off.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The cables have nylon sockets on the ends that snap into the balls milled into the shifter itself. 

Another thing I found helped out with shift feel was lubricating those sockets and the cables themselves near the shifter. Less friction = better, up to a point. It's pretty easy to do. IIRC I wrote it up without pictures in another thread.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

been looking everywhere for bushings + a short shift kit. 
Someone tried the sonic bushings on the cruze and they did not fit.
Our shifter is so rubbery, i was thinking of replacing it with one out of arcade game :wink:


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

DDMworks said they didn't know if they would fit, but like 20131pz69 said Steve at Insane Speed tried them and they do not fit the Cruze unfortunately.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm very interested in at least replacing this bushing at the trans selector arm with something firmer. There is quite a bit of squishy play in this one, which I'm almost certain ends up as play at the shifter.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

We need a vendor!


----------



## WS_Mike (May 23, 2013)

Any updates on these shifter bushings? Anyone found any replacements that work at the shifter or at the trans? I'm definitely interested in this thread as it is amazingly hard at times to get the car in reverse and it would be nice to see if there is something that would firm things up and remove some of the sloppiness when shifting.

Is there another thread going about this?


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Check out zzperformance.com they have a shifter cable clamp that should work


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jbaker2810 said:


> Check out zzperformance.com they have a shifter cable clamp that should work


As I said before, the shifter bushings do nothing for the Cruze. Nothing. The cable clamp you mention is for the Sonic and will again, do nothing for the Cruze. There are short throw solutions for the cruze, spend your money there.


----------

